
Post Office hires accountants to review sub-postmasters' computer claims - DanBC
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/9347634/Post-Office-hires-accountants-to-review-sub-postmasters-computer-claims.html
======
DanBC
People running sub-post offices have been jailed on the basis of information
from the computer systems. Many of these people claim to be innocent.

See also this item from over a year ago.

([http://www.computerweekly.com/news/1280095088/Post-Office-
fa...](http://www.computerweekly.com/news/1280095088/Post-Office-faces-legal-
action-over-alleged-accounting-system-failures))

As a cultural note: in the UK delivery of mail is done by Royal Mail, and the
post offices are run by Post Office Counters. They used to be unified but were
split during denationalisation measures. Post Offices used to handle a lot of
different things; they were the place to get a lot of bureaucratic forms
(driving licence applications; vehicle tax disc applications; passport
applications etc etc) and to get benefit payments, and also simple banking for
people excluded form the system. They are reasonably political (any large
national organisation like this in the Uk has heavy union presence) and
politicians are fierce to preserve local post offices, which are seen as a
part of the community.

